# Die filer



## jneidig (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello,

 I am looking for a die filing machine. I would prefer a complete setup with overarms and stand. I am located in central PA, if could find one within driving distance, that would be a plus.

Thank You,
Jack


----------



## astjp2 (Jan 6, 2014)

Good luck, with all of those features, it wont be cheap.  Tim


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 6, 2014)

Jack, would you by chance be interested in a project where you build your own from castings?  If so, check out this site: http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/MLA-18.html

I have not built one, but Frank Ford from frets.com (I believe he is a member here) did build one. His build log is available here: http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Projects/Filer/diefiler01.html

Take a look at those two pages, you might find that you will soon have a project on your hands.

The other option is to watch eBay, as die filers do show up on there with some regularity.


----------



## jneidig (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I am familiar with the MLA project, in fact I live pretty close to Andy who produces them, in fact, I have picked up a few of his kits at his place. Andy is a real nice guy, very helpful and knowledgeable. I was thinking of going that route if I couldn't find one elsewhere. I really wanted one with the over arm, I managed to find a Rice Milwaukee variable speed and stroke filer at a machinery/ surplus dealer close by. After a service and clean up, it is working very well, I am very pleased with how it works for finishing small parts.


----------



## toag (Jan 6, 2014)

pics'or we wont believe you!
:drinkingbeer:
or we just like the machine porn.  6 one way...


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 6, 2014)

I built the MLA-18. It was a pretty easy project. It has served all of my filing needs. An over arm would be a nice addition but not required.

Randy


----------



## Stanshire (Jan 7, 2014)

Machine porn follows. Got this at Cabin Fever last year. This is exactly how I bought it. I contacted Oliver because some butcher had tried to fix the bottom file clamp. Not. Amazingly, the very nice folks at Oliver said I could buy the part or they would be happy to send me the print of the part. Took about 40 minutes to make it. They also sent a manual and told me when it was sold, to whom and that it was a special order with their largest table.


----------



## Chucketn (Jan 7, 2014)

randyjaco said:


> I built the MLA-18. It was a pretty easy project. It has served all of my filing needs. An over arm would be a nice addition but not required.
> 
> Randy



Randy, Do they have the files for it, or do you make your own?

Chuck


----------



## george wilson (Jan 7, 2014)

This is a valuable tip: I have 3 die filers. All of them,including the MLA(which I have seen at Cabin Fever running) run WAY too fast. They destroy files by running too fast,and pinch your fingertips when they grab your small parts and snap them back down before you can react. I put a little 1/2 H.P. motor with a speed control box on my Butterfly. I slow it way down. It still removes metal quite well.  It made all the difference in the World. MUCH more pleasant to run. PLUS,I have had 01 steel suddenly surface harden from filing too fast,and ruin the teeth on the file. Had this happen even when hand filing,so take this seriously if you value your expensive machine files.

I most often have used a 6" half round coarse cut Nicholson file with the tang sticking UP. Grind that tang off before you put an eye out!! REALLY!! I have to grind off a bit on each side of the file to get it into the chuck,but it works fine. Where the file emerges from the table,up to the tang,it is parallel.

Now that Nicholson has gone to Mexico,and their files are soft as butter,you'll have to find another brand. Grobet USA files are MADE IN INDIA!! and are getting increasingly poorly made. Bahco's are still good files. Vallorbe's are still Swiss made. The World is going to Hell in a hand basket as far as decent files are concerned. I'm afraid the file situation will only get worse. If you find some decent ones,buy a supply.

Even with 3 die filers,I still bought the MLA kit. I don't need it,but can't resist Andy's nicely made designs. I have the Loopy chuck though I already have a Hardinge HLVH with all the collets. I'll only use it on my 16" lathe. Those kits are just too cool!


----------



## toag (Jan 8, 2014)

that is one cute die filer!
my filer seems to run slow, next time i have it out i will take a video of it, and you can let me know if it is too fast.  I haven't used it in a coons age, i should think of something for it, or leave it set up.  Seems getting the bugger out, it weighs an easy 150 lbs, is the biggest deterrent to its use.
I never thought of grinding files down, makes sense now /forehead smack


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 8, 2014)

toag said:


> that is one cute die filer!
> my filer seems to run slow, next time i have it out i will take a video of it, and you can let me know if it is too fast.  I haven't used it in a coons age, i should think of something for it, or leave it set up.  Seems getting the bugger out, it weighs an easy 150 lbs, is the biggest deterrent to its use.
> I never thought of grinding files down, makes sense now /forehead smack



I as going to say I wouldn't think one would want a fast moving machine for filing.  I would prefer a slow and steady stroke/cycle so I could control the layout line.  I've reshapened die sections that were split in the corners because die filers were not used.  They look like nice machines.  EDMs apparently replaced them in the die building shops.


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 8, 2014)

Chuck,
I got the whole kit. I may have the plans but I haven't seen them for a couple of years.
One of the first things I noticed about the MLA was that it ran too fast, so I bought a HF router speed controller. That pretty much solved the problem, but a pulley change could be added to get a little more torque out of the motor too.

Randy


----------

